# Newbie with questions



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all.

I am just getting started with my HT and have few questions. I hope someone can help me.

After reading Dale Rasco's review of axiom epic 80, I decided to get one. It's on it's way:R

I have onkyo 709 and from his review, it sounded like I would need power amp to drive the fronts and center properly. So was planning to get two crown xls1000. On amazon, one of the reviewers stated this

"Crown accepts 1.4 volts input, which Onkyo 809 receiver was unable to provide. Onkyo could only pump out 0.2 volts, which is a shame. So, later I had to buy ART CleanBox Pro to bump up the output level of Onkyo 809. So, anyone interested in running this amp in HT setup must also buy ART CleanBox Pro, otherwise you won't be able to drive it adequately.

Could someone explain what this means. What would happen if I didn't add the art pro? How and where would I add the art pro? Do I add the pro between 709 and crown. What cable do i use! Confused about the volt issue and what it means

Thanks in advance for any info
DL


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Dan!
Just checked the specs for both units... you should have no trouble driving the Crown directly from the Onkyo! The Onkyo will output over 4V the Crown only needs 1.4V for full power out into a 4ohm load! Don't put any device inline to increase the gain. You're gonna increase way too much and distort or worse yet damage the Crown amps!

HL


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

Dan... forgot the cable part.... use a good quality RCA male to male cable set. from preout of Onkyo to the unbalanced RCA inputs on the Crown. Remember to label, I use simple number wraps from Ideal and keep a log. This way you keep track as to amp channel to speaker.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thx for the reply. When I was reading the specs on the onkyo, I read .2 v. I was looking at wrong?


Rated RCA Output Level and Impedance 200 mV/2.2 k-ohms (Pre out)
But it does say 

Maximum RCA Output Level and Impedance 4.6 V/470 ohms (Pre out)
Do I go with max?


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

The 200mv output is the record out, the maximum output is the volume control output. the 7.2 preouts are controlled via the volume knob. the record out is set. The Crown amp has RCA inputs so it is able to connect directly to the output of the Onkyo. Don't buy the ART piece, you don't need it.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool. Thanks again


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

You bet! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was thinking of getting two crown xls1000 vs emotiva xpa 3. What would you guys do?

Both will cost 600. Crown gets 350 wpc at 4 ohms vs emotiva 300. Is 50 more watt going to matter for my m80s and vp180? Which would be better?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally, I would opt for the XPA-3. I like the fact that the Emotiva units come with a 12v trigger - having to turn on the crown amp each time I turn on the living room system is tedious. I have since purchased a power unit that has one, but space is severely limited so I am going to have to stack (and I hate stacking components).

Also, Emotiva's customer support is top notch. I have not had any dealings with support on my XLS1500 so I cannot comment on their support, but I have read a number of threads with people speaking glowingly of Emotiva customer support.

Plus, I like the industrial design of the Emotiva amps.


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd go with the Crown... turn it on and leave it on. Power drain from wall might be .5watts it's a Class D amp. Pulls power from the wall upon demand. Crown has been around since audio was heard! You may never need customer service as the stuff works forever. And if you do have troubles, they got you covered. I also prefer seperate amps; if my center should go out I can still connect it to the amp output of my rcvr whilst it's in for repairs. If a multi-channel amp (center) goes south, you have to send all channels in to repair the center channel. As for stacking...the Crowns are made for that. Rack mounting and air flow thru the front. Nothing better than a rack of 7 amps! I see more amps in your future, Dan! Go BIG!


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Dan! What did you end up with? Curious, did you go Crown or Emotiva?


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi. Still undecided. But leaning towards crown


----------

